# pics of my 13-14" ternetzi



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)




----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)




----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

lip got bit feeding at ash's but healing nice thought this was a wicked pic


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)




----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

nice


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice! Looks like he is doing great.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

very very nice.


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

God, that Tern is both incredibly ugly, and incredibly beautiful at the same time. I'm so confused.


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Beautiful tern !!! Give that lip some time and it will heal up and look great.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

what i would do to own that fish ,


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Beautiful tern!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

very nice :nod:


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice Tern


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

he looks great


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Very very nice ! Congrats !


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm jealous........................


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Very Impressive


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

good lord he's BIG, and HUGE even bigger than huge he's.... he's.... BIJUNGOUS


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

I want one!!!!


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

He looks even scarier with his lip like that







, very nice tern though


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking specimen...







!


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

And you want to hand feed that thing!!?!?!?!?!







You must be out of your damn mind!!!!! He could probably slice off your finger like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## chewwie419 (Mar 29, 2004)

very nice fish


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

sweet fish!


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

Good Lord!

Tis' an impressive specimen!


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

awesome tern! he is huge!!


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

i have been at his home and those things are very impressive. Their heads are hugh.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

Nice fish. I a freakin monster.

Don't use so much teeth next time you kiss it


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

wouldnt want to get bit by that monster


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

awesome fuckin monster dude


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

Lovely Tern...I started with Terns and still have a soft spot for them in the Pygo family. Sold a 9" to a guy with 8 Piraya in a 600 gallon in London (yes, 600 gallon) and the Tern got chewed in 2 days.

Not the most aggressive of Pygo's but lovely looking..Well done









Nickg


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that turn looks great


----------



## blackinWA (Dec 4, 2003)

Two words















BAD ASS!


----------

